# Manual Transmission Specs with the Diesel



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

That review is for a 16 gasser, not sure I would compare a gasser to the diesel. I would like to drive the diesel in auto and manual, just not any close enough for me to do that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Here are the transmission ratios (6-speed manual and 9-speed auto) for the diesel. The manual is a different code than the 6-speed used in the manual. Same trans, different ratios.

M3D 9T50: 4.69, 3.31, 3.01, 2.45, 1.92, 1.45, 1.00, 0.75, 0.62, 3.17 FD

MZ4 M32-6: 3.82, 2.05, 1.30, 0.96, 0.74, 0.61, 3.65 FD

Whereas the gas MF3 M32-6 has:

4.27 2.16 1.30 0.96 0.74 0.61, 3.83 FD


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> They didn't have the final drive listed, but here are the transmission ratios (6-speed manual and 9-speed auto) for the diesel. The manual is a different code than the 6-speed used in the manual. Same trans, different ratios.
> 
> M3D 9T50: 4.69, 3.31, 3.01, 2.45, 1.92, 1.45, 1.00, 0.75, 0.62
> 
> ...


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

That's what I was looking for. For the diesel, they raised first gear a little and 2nd a smidge. Car & Driver was grousing about 2, 3, and 4 being too tall, but with the diesel's low-end torque, it should work out well for the diesel.

Anybody else notice that the maximum torque number for the transmission is significantly lower than the diesel engine's max torque rating? I hope that's a mistake on paper and not in application.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

johnmo said:


> That's what I was looking for. For the diesel, they raised first gear a little and 2nd a smidge. Car & Driver was grousing about 2, 3, and 4 being too tall, but with the diesel's low-end torque, it should work out well for the diesel.
> 
> Anybody else notice that the maximum torque number for the transmission is significantly lower than the diesel engine's max torque rating? I hope that's a mistake on paper and not in application.


Taller final drive, as well.

I did notice that too. Even if it's not, I know of plenty of F23 and F35 Cobalts making far more than their trans rating is, without issue, haha.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

johnmo said:


> That's what I was looking for. For the diesel, they raised first gear a little and 2nd a smidge. Car & Driver was grousing about 2, 3, and 4 being too tall, but with the diesel's low-end torque, it should work out well for the diesel.
> 
> Anybody else notice that the maximum torque number for the transmission is significantly lower than the diesel engine's max torque rating? I hope that's a mistake on paper and not in application.


That is what I noticed and why I posted the pictures.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I wonder if the specs are a typo as far as the ratings... Is the transmission the same unit with different ratios in the lower gears or is it an actually different transmission with the same ratios in the upper gears??? Since the automatic in the 1st gen was a completely different unit I would suspect that there is a possibility that the manual is a different unit from the gasser to the diesel...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Based on the GM Powertrain document I was looking at, it's the same trans, with a different RPO.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Are these the gear ratios for the Chevy Cruze Eco?
They look exactly the same ratios! :/


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ProDigit said:


> Are these the gear ratios for the Chevy Cruze Eco?
> They look exactly the same ratios! :/


The gas one is carry-over from the Eco.


----------

